# Display defekt, austauschbar?



## Dragovianer (31. März 2010)

Abend hab ein Orion TV-26266 mit kaputten Display, hier ein Bild:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zu dem TV-Gerät:
"Orion TV-26266 16:9-LCD-Fernseher 66cm mit HDready" Testbericht

Kann man das Display noch austauschen?, falls ja wieviel würde es mich kosten? und wie/wo kann ichs austauschen lassen. 

MFG


----------



## Axi (1. April 2010)

Erst mal sauber die Wii-Fernbedienung im TV versenkt 

Nein ich glaube es wäre gleich gescheiter dir einen neuen TV zu kaufen, da bei einem Anschaffungspreis von knapp 300€ vermutlich die Reperaturkosten des ganzen Bildschirmes gleich bzw. übersteigen werden. Ansonsten kannst du ja mal den Kundenservice anrufen von Orion und da nachfragen was das kosten würde. Ich denke aber die werden dir das gleiche erzählen.

MfG
Axi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. April 2010)

Ich glaub das Display macht 80% der Kosten eines Flachbild Fehrnsehers aus. Aus dem Grund stimmer ich mienem Vorredner zu.


----------



## Dragovianer (1. April 2010)

Ok danke, ist auch nicht so schlimm, hab noch ein anderen etwas älteren Fernseher.
Wollte eh nur max. 50€ ausgeben.

THEMA WOHL BEENDET


----------



## dot (1. April 2010)

Falls man es selber machen kann, dann wuerde ich mir mal das Display genauer anschauen, ob dort Typenbezeichnungen vermerkt sind. Vielleicht bekommt man bei Ebay & Co ein Ersatzdisplay. Vom Hersteller kannst du wohl keine Hilfe erwarten.


----------

